# Shader als Wallpaper

## schmidicom

Bin gerade auf das Projekt von y4my4my4m gestoßen das wie ich finde eine wirklich geile Idee ist.

https://github.com/y4my4my4m/kde-shader-wallpaper

Leider scheint mein System einige Shader nicht wirklich zu vertragen, ich vermute mal das liegt an der integrierten Intel-GPU über die sich der bekannte Entwickler Martin Gräßling bereits mehrfach nicht gerade sonderlich begeistert geäußert hat [1]. Aber zum Glück werde ich bald einen neuen Laptop mit AMD CPU und GPU haben, und dort läuft das dann hoffentlich deutlich besser.

Bis dahin wünsche ich jedem viel Spaß damit.  :Wink: 

[1] https://www.bitblokes.de/open-source-gpu-treiber-bereiten-den-entwicklern-kopfschmerzen-in-kde-4-5/

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hey die Idee ist toll schmidicom,

danke für den Link! Aber braucht das nicht viel Strom? (Jaja ich weiß Gentoo braucht eh viel Strom). Wenn du den Laptop hast kannst du das ja mal vergleichen wie viel mehr es wäre bei einem normalen Arbeitstag.

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob mir das nicht zu unruhig wäre. Aber als Bildschirmschoner oder Lock-Screen wäre das schön, so ein leichtes Blur damit man die Daten/Pricacy des Desktops nicht stört und dann darauf diese Lightshow. Das hätte was.

Vielen dank fürs Teilen und noch ein gutes 2021!

Chris

----------

## schmidicom

Der Leistungsverbrauch hängt vom verwendeten Shader ab.

SIG2014 zum Beispiel konnte meine Intel iGPU verarbeiten ohne das es bei der Akkulaufzeit eine spürbare Veränderung gegeben hätte. Aber bei einen Shader der mit dreidimensionalen Objekten herum hantierte, die sich womöglich auch noch laufend veränderten (Größe, Form und so weiter), war der Akku innerhalb von 10 bis 30 Minuten leer.

----------

## mike155

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> das liegt an der integrierten Intel-GPU über die sich der bekannte Entwickler Martin Gräßling bereits mehrfach nicht gerade sonderlich begeistert geäußert hat [1]. 
> 
> [1] https://www.bitblokes.de/open-source-gpu-treiber-bereiten-den-entwicklern-kopfschmerzen-in-kde-4-5/

 

Na ja, der Bitblokes-Artikel und Martin Gräßlings Blog-Artikel sind über 10 Jahre alt. In der Zwischenzeit sollte sich sehr viel bei der Hardware und auch bei den Treibern geändert haben!

----------

